# So Much more than a hockey game...



## RHFC_piper (13 Nov 2006)

I had to post this 'cause it involves my good buddy Brock Vigon, who was also wounded with me at Panjwayi by Friendly fire.  He has quite a bit of Shrapnel still in him... Another deserving soldier.
Here's a picture from Afghanistan (Panjwayi)






Anyway, on to the reason for the Post.

Brock had an Awesome opportunity;

So much more than a hockey game

It's only fitting it was a night to remember on Remembrance Day.  It was just one of those special nights that was so much more than a hockey game. And the fans at the Air Canada Centre knew it. You could feel the buzz on the way in. The electricity. Yes the Montreal Canadiens were in town. But it was so much more.  Yes, it was Hall of Fame night but it was even bigger.  This was a night for our veterans. This was a night for our brave soldiers serving in Afghanistan.  And Maple Leaf fans did themselves proud in making sure of that. The standing ovation was thunderous. 





Walking out on the red carpet were eight military veterans -- Art Bell, Bill Miller, Harry Tatchell, Colin McMechan, Charlie Kewen, Gord Percy, Brock Vigon and Nathalie Mallet -- who represented Canada in wars abroad.  They certainly heard the crowd and couldn't help but notice they were walking by Hall of Fame hockey legends like Jean Beliveau, Larry Robinson, Dick Duff and Bryan Trottier, who were all standing there applauding them. 










Brock and Don Cherry.

Another proud vet from Panjwayi.

Pro Patria!!


----------



## vonGarvin (13 Nov 2006)

That young fella who sang the national anthem sure belted it out loud and proud!


----------



## RHFC_piper (13 Nov 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> That young fella who sang the national anthem sure belted it out loud and proud!



The picture's kinda fuzzy, but was it a young pte. from the QOR's? If it was, than it was the same one who sang at the Rogers centre for the Argos game... He sang with great pride.


----------



## bdog (29 Nov 2006)

I went to the Vancouver Canucks game on the 11th when they introduce a veterans and  started with the firstand was so loud and  thunderousthat are drowned out the announcement of the later veterans but it was still nice that peoplerespect and honor the veterans so much.


----------



## krustyrl (29 Nov 2006)

Kinda gives you that warm feeling.  Way to go folks.!! : salute:


----------

